# Making new curtains for my hearse



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm redoing my curtains in my hearse so i can close them and so that they match my interior now. I can't deside which ones i like better. the blue hearse has fake ties that hold the swoops up as to where the black one has 2 big swoops and a little one in the middle. Tell me what ya think peeps these are getting made soon :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i hate. now ur not invited to the fatman feast at the golden corral prick :angry:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

good we don't want ur trailor park ass there anyways bitch :angry:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump need votes people


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

since a lot of people seem to like the red this is what it would look like. exact color


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Big swoops! Big swoops! :biggrin:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

the black with three swoops is tight


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

hey hearse ever seen any ghosts in that thin or what..lolololo


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

hey what up


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Louis vuitton material!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 18 2006, 02:05 AM~6390992
> *hey hearse ever seen any ghosts in that thin or what..lolololo
> *


no but the bitches moan like a ghost in the back :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 18 2006, 11:31 AM~6392907
> *Louis vuitton material!!!!!!!!!
> *


I should hit u with a knife for saying that :angry:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

thats funny as hell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

140 sum people looked at 14 voted. Those who just looked why not just click a option u bastards :angry:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

why curtain? just limo tint it .... on second thought if your gonna do curtains might as well do celing fan and a lamp


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

cuz if u do limo tint u loose the hearse effect. i did limo tint on one of my other ones and just didn't have the same appeal to it. and if you look up stereo i'm doin glowing plexy for lights. and a i probably will do a fan this spring :cheesy:


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Oct 19 2006, 08:26 PM~6405195
> *cuz if u do limo tint u loose the hearse effect. i did limo tint on one of my other ones and just didn't have the same appeal to it. and if you look up stereo i'm doin glowing plexy for lights. and a i probably will do a fan this spring :cheesy:
> *


i agree that limo tint would look out of place, my self im just picked my 64 Cadillac hearse and its so bad ass !!! the hearse of mine has real nice body curves to it.. oh by the way what curtains did you go with?


----------

